# Apuntes de Robótica



## Andres Cuenca

"Apuntes de Robótica" es una obra escrita por D. Juan Domingo Esteve (Juan.Domingo@uv.es) que es profesor titular de la Universistat de Valencia (España) y pertenece al Instituto de Robótica de esa institución. 

Esta obra es un compendio pormenorizado de contenidos en el módulo de Robótica que se imparte habitualmente en las titulaciones universitarias de Ingeniería Informática e Ingeniería Electrónica. El texto hace un completo repaso a los conocimientos mínimos necesarios para introducirse en el mundo de la robótica incluyendo capítulos muy indicados para estudiantes de Ingeniería Informática como son el de programación y el de la conexión entre Inteligencia Artificial y Robótica. 

En definitiva se trata de un magnífico trabajo educativo muy adecuado no sólo para estudiantes universitarios sino para profesionales que quieran ponerse al día en esta excitante área de conocimiento como es la Robótica.


*Contenido:*

*1. Introducción*
Historia. Orígenes y concepto de robot
Tipos de robots
Componentes mecánicos de un robot
Definiciones, componentes y sus tipos
Accesibilidad

*2. Mecánica de robots*
Conceptos básicos de geometría espacial
Sistemas de coordenadas
Traslaciones y rotaciones
Descripción de la orientación
Transformaciones entre sistemas de coordenadas
El sistema de la mano
Inversa de una transformadorrmación homogénea
Cinemática directa del manipulador
El formalismo de Denavit-Hartenberg
Cinemática inversa del manipulador
Aproximación directa
Aproximación geométrica
Manipulación de matrices simbólicas
Transformaciones de velocidad: el Jacobiano, singularidades y manipulabilidad
Dinámica del manipulador
Generación de trayectorias
Trayectorias en el espacio de articulaciones
Trayectorias en el espacio cartesiano

*3. Sensorización*
Necesidad e importancia. 
Sensores internos
Sensores de posición
Sensores de velocidad
Acelerómetros
Sensores externos
Sensores de proximidad
Sensores de tacto
Sensores de fuerza
Sensores de visión

*4. Tecnología de actuadores robóticos* 
Actuadores hidráulicos
Actuadores neumáticos
Actuadores eléctricos
Motores de corriente contínua (CC)
Motores paso a paso
Servo-amplificador
Transmisiones mecánicas y dispositivos de conversión
Precisión, repetibilidad y resolución

*5. Introducción al control de robots*
Técnicas de control clásico sobre motores CC 
Control de una articulación
Nota al control adaptativo

*6. Programación de robots*
Requerimientos de los lenguajes de programación de robots
Sistemas operativos
Clasificación de los lenguajes de programación de robots 
Niveles de programación. Cuadro resumen
Lenguajes orientados al robot
Movimientos del robot
Evolución y características
Lenguajes orientados a la tarea
Planificación global de tareas

*7. Robots móviles*
Cinemática de robots móviles
Navegación
Mapas del entorno
Autolocalización
Planificación y seguimiento de caminos
Tecnologías de construcción y conexión senso-motora

*8. Inteligencia en robots*
La noción de inteligencia y su aplicación en Robótica
La relación Inteligencia Artificial-Robótica
Robótica clásica
Robótica comportamental
HANDEY: un sistema clásico de ensamblado
Ejemplo comportamental: Herbert


Descargar


----------

